# Marionberry Canes



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

The first Marionberry Canes are up! Here are the USDA Zones:

USDA Zone 7b: to -14.9 Â°C (5 Â°F)
USDA Zone 8a: to -12.2 Â°C (10 Â°F)
USDA Zone 8b: to -9.4 Â°C (15 Â°F)
USDA Zone 9a: to -6.6 Â°C (20 Â°F)
USDA Zone 9b: to -3.8 Â°C (25 Â°F)

This variety is well known for making jams, jellies, desserts, syrups, and other confections.

The Canes are 4/$16 + $12 postage for Med Priority Box. I can fit up to 12 in the Med Box.

I take Paypal, Postal Money Orders, or well concealed cash (own risk).

Please post and PM me. Thank you!


----------



## Sandhills (Jun 15, 2004)

I sure wish I lived where I could grow these. They are the best blackberry I have ever eaten.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Yes, they are delicious and my favorite! I still have some berries in the freezer for goodies...

Also, I can be emailed at:

[email protected]


----------



## hugh (Apr 22, 2009)

I'll take 4 could you pm your address thanks


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

PM sent to hugh that same day.

Still have plenty of Marionberry Canes left.


----------



## hugh (Apr 22, 2009)

Did you get my payment?? was sent the 26th of March. For some reason your message went to my old employers Email. My old secretary asked me about it, this am. But I did get your PM on this site.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

If your first name is Michael, then got it yesterday. Otherwise, please email or PM me your full name.


----------



## hugh (Apr 22, 2009)

hugh middle name. Watched a couple of U tube vidios about Marrionberries last night looks like they get fairly large. How far should I space them out?? thanks Mike


----------



## Kel T (Aug 19, 2011)

So it gets too hot in zone 5a? They look wonderful


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

hugh said:


> hugh middle name. Watched a couple of U tube vidios about Marrionberries last night looks like they get fairly large. How far should I space them out?? thanks Mike


Sorry, missed this post. There should be 20 feet in between plants and rows.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Kel T said:


> So it gets too hot in zone 5a? They look wonderful


They can't survive the Winters, unfortunately.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Kel T said:


> So it gets too hot in zone 5a? They look wonderful


Generally considered too cold but it can be done. I raise them in zone 4. It just takes a lot more babying for the winter to get the canes through. The rootstock itself is very hardy and has come through -30 winters just fine with no protection. What _will_ kill it is a spring frost. I have cuttings from my grandfathers old bushes in Humboldt county Ca. They've survived 10 years and many moves around Wyoming and Montana.


----------

